# General > Gardening >  Houseplants?

## rob16d

this better not get moved to gardening section because it isn't about gardening.

Where can I get some housplants from for my house?

----------


## Highland Laddie

> this better not get moved to gardening section because it isn't about gardening.
> 
> Where can I get some housplants from for my house?


 
Neighbors garden on a dark night  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

> this better not get moved to gardening section because it isn't about gardening.
> 
> Where can I get some housplants from for my house?


Yes that right rob16 it isn't about gardening its about"recommendations" 
I do believe there's a section for that too. :Wink:

----------


## henry20

There was a woman in the co-op buying houseplants the other day and she was delighted because they'd been reduced to 10p each.

Even I might have stretched to 10p - I wouldn't have minded them dying a few days later!  ::  I'm terrible with plants!!  I can even kill cacti!

----------


## rob16d

Talking from experience are we then? Haha! lol! Anyone know where's cheap for housplants

----------


## justine

Yep Tescos. Third aisle down form the cheap booze...Right next to where you got your tatties from....... :Wink:

----------


## rob16d

> Yep Tescos. Third aisle down form the cheap booze...Right next to where you got your tatties from.......


 
Third aisle down....isn't it further than that from the drink to the plants?

----------


## trinkie

I would ask friends for cuttings  -  plant lovers usually delight in sharing them.
Pity I dont live closer !
Trinkie

----------


## justine

> Third aisle down....isn't it further than that from the drink to the plants?


am not sure.having problems seeing past the pasta.............but i can see the roots though so you may be right........... :: 

How long did you spend in tescos.....have you got a map or what......... :Wink:

----------


## rob16d

Trinkie...you could always post some cuttings to me! I'll pay P&P!

Justine...I am THE Tesco God! Haha! I know it like the back of my hand...we are talking about the wick stoe aren't we??

----------


## justine

> Trinkie...you could always post some cuttings to me! I'll pay P&P!
> 
> Justine...I am THE Tesco God! Haha! I know it like the back of my hand...we are talking about the wick stoe aren't we??


Of course.. Dont like the one in thurso, pokey little shop.......Glad you said that would hate to imagine you as the Queen of Tescos..........

----------


## rob16d

lol!!!! I know thurso store sucks....big time!!! What cost are homebase's plants

----------


## unicorn

Keep an eye on the charity shops also, Lidl do a lot of nice plants too.

----------


## dandod

get a chilli plant. surprisingly easy to look after,a very hardy plant.does not take much looking after.and you get the benefit of homegrown fresh chillis.i got about 30 chillis from mine this year.once it has finished growing the chillis and you take them off it just looks like a stick but bit comes back again.

----------


## Liz

Rob as you have cats take a look at this first before you buy any plants as some are toxic to pets if eaten.
http://www.fabcats.org/owners/poisons/plants.html


I can't recommend plants as everyone I tried died. Even spiderplants which are supposed to be really easy to look after! ::

----------


## justine

> lol!!!! I know thurso store sucks....big time!!! What cost are homebase's plants


They not too bad. I have a load at home. got them from homebase...go at the end of the week they have some bargains then.....

----------


## rob16d

Thanks for the link Liz. Will research before hand...don't want anyting to hurt my babies  :Frown:  Cheers Unicorn and dandod...where are chilli plants available?

----------


## justine

> Thanks for the link Liz. Will research before hand...don't want anyting to hurt my babies  Cheers Unicorn and dandod...where are chilli plants available?


You could try CHILLI>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ::

----------


## dandod

> Thanks for the link Liz. Will research before hand...don't want anyting to hurt my babies  Cheers Unicorn and dandod...where are chilli plants available?


 
not actually too sure mine was a cutting.you could try wick garden centre,not sure if its still open though.or just buy the chilli plant seeds.try woolworths.

----------


## trinkie

Rob16   If you are in Thurso,   I will send some cuttings to a friend who will leave them in the Charity shop for you !
I have sent so many cuttings - one package a day for three months when a friend needed some !!    So I am well used to it.

I will be in touch regarding collection !   


Trinkie

----------


## rob16d

Hi Trinkie, thanks, wouldn't it be easier if you just sent them direct to my house? What cuttings can you send me? Rob

----------


## quality

I can send you some newspaper cuttings Rob.

----------


## Julia

> I can send you some newspaper cuttings Rob.


Then he could grow some dhalias!  ::

----------


## rob16d

> Then he could grow some dhalias!


Hahahaha......maybe not! Good joke though! Seriously, does anyone have any other cuttings?

----------


## quality

Rob try Ebay

----------


## trinkie

There you are  !  You have been transplanted !!

Because I dont know how green are your fingers,  I will send you  -  

a Spider plant  -   very easy to grow,  likes water and fair to good light.

Dark Begonia  -  very easy, likes a shady spot.  The leaves are dark with a reddish glow,  little pink flowers .   Will tolerate lack of watering !   Very striking by a pale wall. 

Streptocarpus  -  With a purple flower.    Easy and most tolerant.   cuttings may be taken by sticking a leaf in some soil....You can cut the leaf into sections and stick each part in soil - they will all take.      Likes to be neglected for months at a time.

Kaffir Lily...... my Pride and Joy !  I have kept this plant going for over 30yrs.     Very easy,  needs little watering and must be pot-bound.   In fact leave it in a pot until the pot breaks !   The flowers are a joy !    I will try to get a photo of this plant on here.

Hydrangea - a small house plant, with a little pink flower..... Loves water - hence the name !

A couple of Geraniums   -  all easy .

If you give your address to one of the Mods, I am sure they will pass it on to me.    Then I'll post the plants at the start of next week,  to avoid them hanging around in the post office over the weekend.

My pleasure.

----------


## sassylass

> snip
> 
> Streptocarpus ...
> 
> snip


That requires antibiotic, does it not? haha

----------


## rob16d

Haha! Well my gran taught me a lot about gardening! I would say my fingers are green....know loads of latin and common names for plants! eg. geraniums are called pelargoniums! Haha!  :Grin:  How are the cuttings going to be packaged? I'm REALLY greatful! Can I not just pm you mty address? Rob

----------


## rob16d

What plants (for indoors) does homebase sell and what prices? Cheers.

----------


## rob16d

Trinkie I asked Bill Fearnie to forward my address to you, can u try contacting him and asking him for it? Cheers

----------


## rob16d

Trinkie, would just like to say thanks! The parcel arrived and plants are now in water until I can get some pots and compost bought, thanks very much for being so kind and I'm looking forward to having a beautiful house with yor plants  :Smile:

----------


## trinkie

Well done !!    Keep them in water and ask your friends for old pots !  You could even ask in a charity shop.   But wash secondhand pots thoroughly !

   Woolworths for compost I'd think.

I hope they give you as much pleasure as they have given me  !

Trinkie

----------


## rob16d

Sounds good! Can't wait! Also, have you got any ideas how to keep cats off of houseplants? I don't want my kittens butchering them!

----------


## sweetpea

Rob, I've got loads of chilli plant seedlings on the go just now, I'll pot a few up for you and grow them on a bit then get them to you. Just need a sunny window sill then you can make a curry for your mates and blow their heads off lol

----------


## rob16d

Sweetpea, that's really nice of you! Would be good! Would you just post them once theyv grown or you needing them collected?

----------


## sweetpea

It'll be 6-8 weeks before they're sturdy enough. I'll get back to you, up to you but I can easily drop them off to you somewhere when they're ready

----------


## rob16d

Ok sounds good, hopefully my cats wont eat the chillis...if they do they might stop eating all my plants! OK cool.

----------

